# A paradox is an apparent contradiction.



## seitt

Greetings

Please, how may I translate this short sentence?

A paradox is an apparent contradiction.
(I.e. only a seeming contradiction, not a true one.)

Every blessing,

Simon


----------



## mighty_atlas

Paradox, açık bir çelişmedir.


----------



## Rallino

*Parado*ks *[…]


----------



## mighty_atlas

Rallino said:


> *Parado*ks *[…]



Thanks for the rectification.

Regards !


----------



## Sheikh_14

Would çelişmedir translate as a contradiction or does it hold a more nuanced meaning? Since usually çelişki is used for that purpose.


----------



## mighty_atlas

I guess, "çelişki" is between 2 contradictory parts.

"Çelişme" is a generalization.


----------



## mighty_atlas

A paradox is an apparent contradiction.
(I.e. only a seeming contradiction, not a true one.)

Giving it a second thought, it might better translate as :

Paradoks denilen olgu, görünürde olmakta olan bir çelişmedir ve gerçek bir çelişki değildir.


----------



## Rallino

Honestly, I don't understand how _apparent_ can mean "not a true one".

I would simply say:
Paradoks, bariz / kolay fark edilir bir çelişmedir.


----------



## adelan

In my opinion it could be translated as: Paradoks, görülebilir çelişkidir/çelişki demektir.

If it is not apparent it still is a contradiction, that you feel and sense it but yet not obvious or proven.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - here apparent means 'seeming', btw.

How about 'Paradoks, görünen çelişkidir.'?


----------



## spiraxo

Paradoks görünürde bir çelişkidir.


----------



## adelan

spiraxo said:


> Paradoks görünürde bir çelişkidir.



I guess that is the translation of "a paradox is apparent*ly* a contradiction"  since "görünürde" is adverb.

For me, "apparent" is this sentence means obvious therefore I suggest these adjectives: "görünür olan, görünen, görülebilir olan, bariz, belli olan, ortada olan"


----------



## spiraxo

Paradoks ilk bakışta çelişki gibi görünür.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, spiraxo, I think that must be the closest in meaning.


----------

